# Homemade Tools >  Cab lifting device

## chief36chevy

I built my cab lifter out of some 2x8s. It is designed to lift my cab by the upper part of the door jam. The furring strips were added to spread the weight over the entire door jam. I mount it on top of my engine picker. I added some plywood to the underside where it mounts to the engine picker move the lifter higher. This allows me to pull my cab by myself.

----------

kbalch (May 8, 2013)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks chief36chevy! I've added your Cab Lifter to our Automotive and Jacks and Lifts categories, as well as to your builder page: chief36chevy's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Cab Lifter  by chief36chevy 

tags:
hoist, cab, lifting

----------

